# What is the best way to photograph glow in the dark t-shirts?



## designerscounty (Oct 25, 2011)

As the title says, I would like to know what is the best way to photograph glow in the dark t-shirts.
I would like to get some pointers from professional photographers and people who have glow in dark t-shirts on their sites.

Thanks for your time


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

What I've seen done is "charge" the t-shirt in the bright sunlight then quickly take it to your low light photography setting that's already setup to take the picture and do some long exposure shots to capture the glow effect.


----------



## fedoraoriginali (Aug 30, 2010)

You can either do it as Rodney suggested, get it right in camera or in Photoshop using your Layer effects such as outer and inner glow on you mockups. You can see what I did on my Facebook page. If you want the settings I used I can send you the PSD file.


----------



## designerscounty (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks a lot Rodney and Dora. I will try the "Charge" method Rodney suggested and if I cant get it right then I think I will see if photoshop magic can help.

Thanks again


----------



## bomber315 (Jun 18, 2010)

yeah i was going to say photoshop is your best bet, but it would be cool if you didnt have to fake it


----------



## designerscounty (Oct 25, 2011)

bomber315 said:


> yeah i was going to say photoshop is your best bet, but it would be cool if you didnt have to fake it


That is exactly my thought bomber315. I would love to take a natural picture of my t-shirts glowing in the dark. May be i should invest in photography lessons 

Thanks for the reply


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Use a tripod or sit the camera on something and use a the time delay in the camera to get a more clear pic.


----------

